# Who here does heat at night?



## darkerhalf1324 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello All
I was wondering who will keep a ceramic heat emitter or another no light heater on at night and who will just do no heat and what do you think is best? 
Thank you everyone


----------



## chelvis (Jun 7, 2012)

I use to heat at night and in the morning I would have a sluggish tegu. I have now put the heater on a thermostat just cause the weather where I live is all messed up. I don't let it drop below 68, which in late spring through fall neve happens. With the night time drop they seem more active through the day.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 7, 2012)

_Depending on the time of year, the temps in your house or where ever you keep you tegu you may or may not need it. During the spring and summer I don't use any night heat, it doesn't get cold enough for it. But fall and winter I like for it to be cold when I go to sleep so I use a portable heater where my tegus are. Or take it back in the day, and keep the oven set on warm at night. Since they're in the living room right next to the kitchen _


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jun 7, 2012)

The infrared bulb I use is primarily for nighttime illumination so I can see what Kodo is up to, but it provides some heat. I have always left the infrared on at night and haven't had an issues.


----------



## Dana C (Jun 7, 2012)

Like Bubblz, I do or don't depending on the season and weather. My house doesn't not have AC so on very warm nights, I don't use anything to heat the enclosure. Beneath the substrate, the temperature remains more constant as well. I actually have to watch the heat at all times during the summer as I have had the internal enclosure temps get too high to be safe.


----------



## frost (Jun 7, 2012)

right now my house is at a constant 80 all day. the lowest it drops is 75. i have my house hotter for the sugar gliders and the hedgehogs.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Jun 7, 2012)

In Virginia its very cold at Winter so I keep my reptiles heaters on. in Summer or Spring its very hot so i turn the lights off.


----------

